# Well, it's been 90 days...



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

You all are in trouble. Hide the children, the dogs and the llamas. I will find you now!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL let the games begin.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Let's Do This!! Let's play some foooottttbaaaaallllll......


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Once I recover from all this action, it's gonna get messy, and you better have a mop!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Leave me outta this...Vanity Smurf is still busy cleaning up from the Big Blue Tube Incident...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

jphank said:


> You all are in trouble. Hide the *smurf*, the *moose (mooseses, meese) whatever* and the *mice*. I will find you now!


Had to fix that for you real quick


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow. Has it only been 90 days since you joined? You're such a major part of this community it seems like you've been here all along.:hug:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

The real question is who gets the first beat down?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> Wow. Has it only been 90 days since you joined? You're such a major part of this community it seems like you've been here all along.:hug:


Sucking up won't save you. oke:

Seriously though. Only 90 days?!? Crazy!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

HAhahahaha. Have fun! Glad to know I'm safe!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

jphank said:


> You all are in trouble. Hide the children, the dogs and the llamas. I will find you now!


never appeared to stop you before the 90 days!!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Sucking up won't save you. oke:


It never hurts to try.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> It never hurts to try.


Do or do not; there is no try


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

:shocked:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> HAhahahaha. Have fun! Glad to know I'm safe!


Why would you think this??? Are you claiming to have mastered some long forgotten Ninja Skill of Foretelling?


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Sounds fun! :smoke2:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

You really want to tangle with us llamas? Lol that should be fun


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> You really want to tangle with us llamas? Lol that should be fun


good to see ya back around kozz.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> You really want to tangle with us llamas? Lol that should be fun


So he disappears for months just to come back and talk smack?

Go get you some llamas Jess.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> You really want to tangle with us llamas? Lol that should be fun


Welcome back Adam.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well, I'll give her credit....she's about to be blasted to the dark side of the moon by Smelvis and she's giving notice to the community

yup..she's a bomber

have fun, Jess


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well, I'll give her credit....she's about to be blasted to the dark side of the moon by Smelvis and she's giving notice to the community


ROTFL!!! ound:ound:

Oh to be young and naive!! ound:

But you have to admit, she's gutsy! :boxing:

Go get 'em girl, you rock! :dude:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't even know who you are so I know I'm safe. Lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Adam! Welcome back, brotha!!!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Fun fun fun....... Good luck with Dave's incoming nuke......


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> You really want to tangle with us llamas? Lol that should be fun


She needs to start with the 3rd best bombing crew and work her way up through the Screwed up inbreeding, sorry meant in-fighting LOBs, then she can possibly make a run the Squids.....


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Happy Hunting


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Don't forget we are even. If not I still owe YOU.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> You really want to tangle with us llamas? Lol that should be fun


Dude she is a llama.



WyldKnyght said:


> She needs to start with the 3rd best bombing crew and work her way up through the Screwed up inbreeding, sorry meant in-fighting LOBs, then she can possibly make a run the Squids.....


Don't make me bitch slap another damn canukian


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jessica declaring her intentions to smurf people up, and Adam returning; this is an awesome thread.



Vicini said:


> Dude she is a llama./QUOTE]
> 
> Sadly, yes.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> You really want to tangle with us llamas? Lol that should be fun





Vicini said:


> Dude she is a llama.


This just proves my point, Llamas can't even tell who each other is... LOL LOL


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

It's okay, we'll cut the FoL (Fookin' old Llama) a break 



WyldKnyght said:


> This just proves my point, Llamas can't even tell who each other is... LOL LOL


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey now, I've been away for a few months, through no fault of my own, I might add. In that timespan there has been approximately 2857842903845729074520 new puffers that have joined. I apologize for not getting to know each and every one personally. I guess that's something I'll have to work on.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Hey now, I've been away for a few months, through no fault of my own, I might add. In that timespan there has been approximately 2857842903845729074520 new puffers that have joined. I apologize for not getting to know each and every one personally. I guess that's something I'll have to work on.


Quit whining Kozz!!!!


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Boy, you can tell that Kozz is back.....


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

lasix, you misspelled "Viaje" in your "Just Smoked" section of your profile. It's something you need to work on


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn Biatchy


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

See, friends share stuff right?

Well, my pain is your pain.

My wineador is already on the way to being full. My son threatened to cut me off should my beautiful glass box fill to the brim, so I just have to bomb you so I can buy more.

Then Smelvis said he was going to beat me down, and that means I have to make even more room.

So.... This is the first round of pain.

View attachment 69710


9405 5036 9930 0090 2642 75
9405 5036 9930 0090 2642 99
9405 5036 9930 0090 2642 68
9405 5036 9930 0090 2642 82


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Go get em Jessie-poo...show em your Gurl Power


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Go get em Jessie-poo...show em your Gurl Power


Careful, I'm not above smacking you around again!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Woot woot

more destruction!!! More destruction...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

YES! Love destruction. Go get 'em grrrrl


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Two more... Muahaha

9405 5036 9930 0092 9420 34
9405 5036 9930 0092 9420 27


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Go get 'em Jess.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

as Willy Wonka would say "The suspense is terrible....I hope it will last"


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Good Lord 6 bombs flying around the world. This can not end well.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

who's getting the netflix??


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

android said:


> who's getting the netflix??


My return stack of mail, you caught me


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

One of those tracking numbers looks awfully suspicious :gaga:


----------

